
Alaska's sea ice has completely melted away - reddotX
https://mashable.com/article/alaska-sea-ice-melt-2019/
======
childintime
"This is definitely an extreme year — even by more recent standards in a
changed Arctic"

Not quite an extreme, as next year will probably dwarf this year, as extremes
rapidly become the norm, given that Siberia, at altitudes above Lapland, is
seeing 80ºF/30ºC too.

------
Merrill
Arctic Sea Ice News and Analyis - the August 6 update is up.
[https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/](https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/)

